

Andrew Chen's 2011 Blogging Roadmap: “Zero to product/market fit” - ericflo
http://andrewchenblog.com/2011/05/22/2011-blogging-roadmap-zero-to-productmarket-fit/

======
paraschopra
Wow, the roadmap looks fairly comprehensive. It will be daunting task to write
so much but then Andrew has been producing excellent content on his blog and I
am hopeful this series will turn out to be one of the best startup resources
on the Internet.

There is definitely lack of structured guide which talks about metric driven
design, A/B testing, UX, marketing, user feedback and other non-
technology/non-funding related topics.

------
deedorgreed
always enjoyed andrew's blogs in the past and judging from this outline, sure
to be dynamite stuff coming out of his smart mind in the near future.

